# Umfrage Nutzt ihr Game Clients



## timboy888 (9. April 2014)

Hi ich woll gerne sol mal wissen ob ihr am pc client nicht. also Steam Origin und Uplay. Oder meint ihr lieber nicht zu unsicher.


Mfg  timboy888


P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Stueppi (9. April 2014)

Anderes
[x] immer wenn ein Spiel es verlangt und ohne sonst nicht läuft.


----------



## jamie (9. April 2014)

[X] Sonstiges:
habe einige Spiele über Steam, kaufe aber keine neuen mehr, die sowas nutzen.


----------



## keinnick (9. April 2014)

[X] Ja

btw: 



timboy888 schrieb:


> Hi ich woll gerne sol mal wissen ob ihr am pc client nicht. also Steam Origin und Uplay. Oder meint ihr lieber nicht zu unsicher.



Die Eingangsfrage könntest Du noch ein wenig überarbeiten!


----------



## Nataraya (9. April 2014)

Steam ja,Origin selten,Uplay garnicht.
Ich hab kein Problem damit,solange keine Dauer online Verbindung nötig ist. 
Dass die Anbieter noch an ihren Plattformen zu arbeiten haben, läßt sich nicht von der Hand weisen,wie zB bei Wiederverkauf,verleihen,etc.
Ansonsten sehe ich mehr Vorteile als Nachteile,gerade bei Steam.
DRM frei ist natürlich am besten


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

Ja, für alles. 
Ich habe eine schnelle Leitung und keine Lust mehr auf Verpackungen. Dann lieber sortiert auf Steam.  
Und die anderen beiden auch, wenn es muss.


----------



## timbo01 (9. April 2014)

Ich nutze hauptsächlich Steam.
Wenns muss dann auch Origin und Uplay


----------



## Lelwani (9. April 2014)

timboy888 schrieb:


> Hi ich woll gerne sol mal wissen ob ihr am pc client nicht. also Steam Origin und Uplay. Oder meint ihr lieber nicht zu unsicher.
> 
> 
> Mfg  timboy888
> ...


 

Würdest du die frage nochmal in deutsch stellen ? Danke


----------



## hodenbussard (9. April 2014)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Würdest du die frage nochmal in deutsch stellen ? Danke



Besser nicht....wer weiß,was er dann tippert 
(X) Steam ^^


----------



## natalie (9. April 2014)

[x] Ja
Habe Steam, Origin und Uplay auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. April 2014)

Ja Steam und Origin aber nur wenn ich gerade keine "gecrackte" Spiele zocke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2014)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Ich nutze hauptsächlich Steam.
> Wenns muss dann auch Origin und Uplay



Same here. Man hat ja leider keine Wahl


----------

